# Poacher in the Hat Multi-Trade, Round 2!



## M.J

My latest bark-on natural made me think of the "Poacher in the Hat" swap we did just about two years ago. Man, that was fun! Let's do it again :thumbsup:

Here's the rundown on what this swap's about, taken directly from the other post:

Here's the deal: Everyone who's interested post's their "I'm in" reply to this post and I draw pairs to send to eachother. The slingshots will fit the loose definition of "poacher". Some guidelines on these are as follows:
-Pocketable
-Shootable (accurate)
-Huntable (powerful enough to take birds at a minimum)
-Tossable (not so beautiful that you couldn't stand to lose it)

There are several good styles of this kind of slingshot to be found, here are a few of my favorites:





































As you can see, there's no "template" for this style, they come in all shapes and sizes.

We're not talking about laminates and metal and 2000gr sanding and such here, just good, solid slingshots that fit the above requirements. All are eligible to join in but please don't give the "I'm in" if you're not sure that you're going to be able to come through. Getting stiffed on trades sucks!

Put your name in the hat by September 10th, I'll do the drawing then and we'll do our best to have these babies in the mail by Oct 1st.

PITH - Poacher in the Hat - Who's in?


----------



## ghost0311/8541

I am in.


----------



## TSM

I'm in


----------



## Dr J

I'm in


----------



## squirrel squasher

I'm in.


----------



## flippinout

I'm in


----------



## DukaThe

I'm in


----------



## youcanthide

I'm in


----------



## Beanflip

I'm in.


----------



## Rayshot

Even though naturals are not my go to SS, I do like them and have some that will surely do right in the trade.

I'm in!

May I suggest a signature or makers mark, even if discreetly placed.


----------



## M.J

Rayshot said:


> Even though naturals are not my go to SS, I do like them and have some that will surely do right in the trade.
> 
> I'm in!
> 
> May I suggest a signature or makers mark, even if discreetly placed.


Doesn't have to be a natural, just has to fit the criteria above. One of the example pics isn't a natural. I think a cutting board slingshot would fit the description very well. Cheap, pocketable, accurate, powerful.
And yeah, I like it when people sign their work, too


----------



## Rayshot

M.J said:


> Rayshot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even though naturals are not my go to SS, I do like them and have some that will surely do right in the trade.
> 
> I'm in!
> 
> May I suggest a signature or makers mark, even if discreetly placed.
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't have to be a natural, just has to fit the criteria above. One of the example pics isn't a natural. I think a cutting board slingshot would fit the description very well. Cheap, pocketable, accurate, powerful.
> And yeah, I like it when people sign their work, too
Click to expand...

Yeah, glad you pointed out the not needing to be a natural. My first cholita ( a cholita, as shown in your picture samples) was from the PITH trade with Henry from Panama. Though he sent a tiny fork with the bark on that is great, and I love that thing.


----------



## flipgun

How long is the sign up?


----------



## shew97

I'm in


----------



## DougDynasty

Heck yeah! I'm SOO in !! Thank u MJ for doing this ! Such a great idea


----------



## leon13

Jihaaaaa I am so in 
Cheers


----------



## LVO

Last one was fun! I'm in!


----------



## M.J

flipgun said:


> How long is the sign up?


'Till September 10th.


----------



## Nelson

Im in. But I have to find a way that you reach your destination, arrived. not so fast, but arrived.


----------



## parnell

I'm in. The first one was fun.


----------



## flipgun

I'm in.


----------



## quarterinmynose

I'm in, please!


----------



## YHY slinger

I'm in~~~


----------



## Grandpa Pete

I am in. How do we get address for match up?


----------



## M.J

Grandpa Pete said:


> I am in. How do we get address for match up?


Once we draw for the trades you contact your trade partner via PM.


----------



## gaia

I'm in. Secret santa was great fun!


----------



## Oneproudmeximan

Little poacher yeah I'm in


----------



## Grandpa Pete

M.J said:


> Grandpa Pete said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am in. How do we get address for match up?
> 
> 
> 
> Once we draw for the trades you contact your trade partner via PM.
Click to expand...

Thanks.....but I guess I need to find out what "PM" is......I know it's afternoon! LOL I guess it means personal message,eh? Guess I can figure out how to do that. GP


----------



## youcanthide

Well my poachers catty is done all ready lol. Only needs banding up


----------



## MagicTorch100

I'm in to, cheers MJ


----------



## parnell

I went out shooting my poacher today from the first P.I.T.H. Thanks M.J.


----------



## LVO

unfortunately, I have to withdraw.

sorry, guys


----------



## flipgun

What a shame. Such is life. Next time!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Man I wish I could get in on this! Missed out on the last Christmas in July and didn't want to either. Next time I'm in for sure!


----------



## Barky Bow

OH HELLS YEAH!!!! 
What a fantastic idea MJ, this gives new guys like myself a chance to earn some credibility amongst the legends that roam this forum. Thank you, thank you, thank you!

I'm in.
Clint.


----------



## flipgun

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> Man I wish I could get in on this! Missed out on the last Christmas in July and didn't want to either. Next time I'm in for sure!


you have until the 10th to join.


----------



## M.J

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> Man I wish I could get in on this! Missed out on the last Christmas in July and didn't want to either. Next time I'm in for sure!


Yeah, dude. Just say the word and you're in. The more the merrier!


----------



## PrideProducts

Would love a go at this, I'm in!!!


----------



## flipgun

bump


----------



## leon13

LVO said:


> unfortunately, I have to withdraw.
> sorry, guys


???????
Cheers


----------



## ryguy27

I'm In! This'll Be Fun!


----------



## M.J

Need at least one more to make it an even number 

5 more would be even better :thumbsup:


----------



## Aries666

I'm in????


----------



## flipgun

26 on board and 2 more days!


----------



## M.J

It's shaping up pretty good


----------



## Barky Bow

Just finished my entry for the hat. I'm sitting in anticipation waiting for the draw. MJ.you started a good thing here, I feel like a kid waiting to open my Christmas present ha ha ha, I suppose the expression is true, "boys never grow up, their toys just become more expensive!!"
I can't speak for anyone else but that certainly applies to me. 
Can't wait for tomorrow. Thanks again MJ. 
Clint


----------



## newbslingshotter

Im in. Let the crafting begin!


----------



## superman365

Barely made the cut but I'm in!


----------



## M.J

Later this morning I'll put everybody's name in a random.org list and we'll have our pairings :thumbsup:


----------



## Oneproudmeximan

Awesome


----------



## Barky Bow

Sweeeet!!!!


----------



## ryguy27

I Can't Wait!


----------



## rockslinger

*Happy pairings guys, I goofed around and missed this.*


----------



## M.J

rockslinger said:


> *Happy pairings guys, I goofed around and missed this.*


Jim, you're in if you want to be!


----------



## rockslinger

Cool, thanks!


----------



## M.J

Ok, sign up is closed. Creating the list as we speak...


----------



## M.J

From the www.random.org list generator:

There were 29 items in your list. Here they are in random order:


Aries666
RyGuy27
Flipgun
Quarterinmynose
Barkey Bow
Leon13
Pride Products
youcanthide
Shew97
TSM
Rockslinger
Rayshot
DougDynasty
Squirrel Squasher
YHY Slinger
Nelson
Oneproudmexican
DukaThe
MJ
MagicTorch100
Beanflip
Newbslingshotter
Ghost
Superman365
Flippinout
Parnell
VDS
Grandpa Pete
Dr. J

Timestamp: 2014-09-10 14:46:03 UTC

Pairings will just go straight down so #1 and #2 trade with eachother as do #3 and #4 and so on. I'll make a clear list in a second.


----------



## M.J

Pairings are as follows:

Aries666 - RyGuy27

Flipgun - QIMN

Barkey Bow - Leon13

Pride Products - youcanthide

Shew97 - TSM

Rockslinger - Rayshot

DougDynasty - Squirrel Squasher

YHY Slinger - Nelson

Oneproudmexican - DukaThe

MJ - Magic Torch100

Beanflip - Newbslingshotter

Ghost - Superman365

Flippinout - Parnell

VDS - Grandpa Pete

Dr. J ended up at the bottom. If someone wants to volunteer to take on a second trade that would be cool, if not then I will take that one, too.

PM your trade buddy and happy poaching!


----------



## youcanthide

Really happy with my partner!!!


----------



## newbslingshotter

I will take dr. J also. Talk to you soon as I get out of school!


----------



## rockslinger

Thanks MJ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Oneproudmeximan

It's meximan but that was close enough lol


----------



## M.J

Oneproudmeximan said:


> It's meximan but that was close enough lol


Sorry, dude :lol: My fault.


----------



## Barky Bow

Woo hoo I'm stoked this has worked better than I hoped,

Cheers MJ I am very pleased with my partner , I only hope I can live up to Leon 13's awesome reputation but I look forward to giving it my best


----------



## MagicTorch100

Nice one MJ - PM incoming pard.


----------



## quarterinmynose

Flipgun! It's you and me Bud. Time to make a poacher!


----------



## M.J

quarterinmynose said:


> Flipgun! It's you and me Bud. Time to make a poacher!


I foresee a plain, unadorned slingshot being difficult for you. All your stuff looks so pro!


----------



## quarterinmynose

M.J said:


> quarterinmynose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Flipgun! It's you and me Bud. Time to make a poacher!
> 
> 
> 
> I foresee a plain, unadorned slingshot being difficult for you. All your stuff looks so pro!
Click to expand...

Nope. It's a huge relief actually. I've been playing with some simple nattys lately. Lovin' it!


----------



## ryguy27

newbslingshotter said:


> I will take dr. J also. Talk to you soon as I get out of school!


Using Slingshot Forum During School? Tsk Tsk Tsk... 
I'm Guilty Of That Too! I Was Only Able To Hold Off Until Jazz Band, When I Got The Chance I Sneaked A Peak! I Can't Wait To See These Trades Come Out!


----------



## Nelson

sending a PM. to my partner ...... greetings to all :neener:


----------



## Aries666

Alright RyGuy27 ????
You, Me and some Wood


----------



## shew97

Awesome i got paired with TSM cant wait to see what he makes


----------



## Susi

SSs started out I think as naturals. As imaginations flowered man made SSs evolved and are still evolving, fascinating. But needless to say, you can always make an SS out of many things and of course naturals. Even natural rubber bands can be tied together to make makeshift bands that do work. Even synthetic rubber bands work i.e. with less umph than natural rubber bands.

SSing is so universal of a sport and so cheap to start as a nubie enghusiast. There is unfortunately no SSA organization (Sling Shot Anonymous - for addicts like me) so I'll go to the happy hunting grounds pitifully addicted to SSing. Do I care? YES! Give me the addiction!!! And a mega thank you to the sponsors of this forum. Susi


----------



## youcanthide

Mined banded up now, ready for the post monday


----------



## Barky Bow

Just walked out of the post office. Leon your "toy" is on its way. I have now gone from really excited to very nervous. 
This forum ROCKS!!!!!


----------



## MagicTorch100

Parcel sitting on the table waiting to go to the post office a bit later. Incoming M.J!


----------



## M.J

Just finishing mine up :thumbsup:


----------



## leon13

Barkey Bow said:


> Just walked out of the post office. Leon your "toy" is on its way. I have now gone from really excited to very nervous.
> This forum ROCKS!!!!!


Yours goes out on wensday and yes this forum ROCKS !!!!!!
Cheers


----------



## flipgun

I'm done cutting and am now working on some details. Ready soon.


----------



## M.J

Superglue finish today, in the mail by Monday :thumbsup:


----------



## Byudzai

aw MAN I wish I'd gotten in on this! PHOTOS PLEASE!!!!!!


----------



## YHY slinger

Just send out the slingshot this morning to my friend Nelson


----------



## Aries666

RyGuy27 beat me to the finish, so if his looks great I'm going to have to make this one interesting????


----------



## ryguy27

I'm Looking Forward To Your Trade! I've Seen Some Of Your Work, And Your Creativity. I'm Sure It'll Be One Sick Slingshot!


----------



## leon13

View attachment 67080

















































Well Looks like i need a bigger hat this super duper packet came last week and I still can't putt them out of my hands the pics can't do no justice sorry for that thanks so much Clint I am really blown away by your huge generosity of this trade and the perfect work on your Katy is really top notch ho ever can make a deal with Clint do it !!!!!!!!!
Cheers


----------



## youcanthide

Pride products received my catty but I know how busy he is so I will post the pics. Looking forward to receiving my end of the trade





Flame baked multiplex ash cup style with tabs and 5mm squares with rockstar pouch


----------



## MagicTorch100

As owner of any of the above I would NOT be throwing them away (PITH rules), standards in this forum are high and generosity second to none. Good work guys.


----------



## Barky Bow

Fabian you are so very welcome my friend, I have seen how generous you have been with some of the other members in the forum and I tried to give you the same feeling that others have had. The poacher is a birch fork that I found that was full of wood worms so after cleaning off the damaged wood I carved the worm lines back in. It just seemed appropriate!! 
The handle was a bit short so I fitted a piece of buffalo horn to lengthen it.I banded it with 1745 tubes and one of my home made pouches. The PFS is Yew and as any well prepared poacher knows a little backup katty is always good to have tucked away in your back pocket ha ha ha. I banded that with TBG 20mm to 16mm again with a home made leather pouch but a smaller version of the first one. 
I actually can't remember when I have had this much fun and it's not even Christmas yet!! 
Enjoy your toys and let me know how those leather targets work out for you. 
Your an absolute gentleman and as I said in an earlier post, I am very happy that I was paired with you. 
Shoot straight and stay safe. 
Clint.


----------



## M.J

Great job so far, guys!
I dropped mine in the mail today :thumbsup:


----------



## treefork

Those slingshots posted above look rather nice for poachers or for any category.


----------



## Grandpa Pete

Just mailed a "Grandpa Pete" original to V.D.S in the land of Robin Hood, UK.......


----------



## Grandpa Pete

M.J said:


> My latest bark-on natural made me think of the "Poacher in the Hat" swap we did just about two years ago. Man, that was fun! Let's do it again :thumbsup:
> 
> Here's the rundown on what this swap's about, taken directly from the other post:
> 
> Here's the deal: Everyone who's interested post's their "I'm in" reply to this post and I draw pairs to send to eachother. The slingshots will fit the loose definition of "poacher". Some guidelines on these are as follows:
> -Pocketable
> -Shootable (accurate)
> -Huntable (powerful enough to take birds at a minimum)
> -Tossable (not so beautiful that you couldn't stand to lose it)
> 
> There are several good styles of this kind of slingshot to be found, here are a few of my favorites:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, there's no "template" for this style, they come in all shapes and sizes.
> 
> We're not talking about laminates and metal and 2000gr sanding and such here, just good, solid slingshots that fit the above requirements. All are eligible to join in but please don't give the "I'm in" if you're not sure that you're going to be able to come through. Getting stiffed on trades sucks!
> 
> Put your name in the hat by September 10th, I'll do the drawing then and we'll do our best to have these babies in the mail by Oct 1st.
> 
> PITH - Poacher in the Hat - Who's in?


Thanks so much for putting the "Poacher in the Hat" trade together. I am having so much fun and I haven't even reveived my gifted slingshot from V.D.S. yet. I am very new to the forum and am still trying to find my way around the site but it's great fun. I go to a local BBQ place where the owner uses hardwood branches to smoke his meat. We got talking about the Slingshot Forum and now he is saving "forks" for me. My next project is to make him a SS out of one of the forks he gave me.

Grandpa Pete


----------



## stinger

Gulp. I'm in.


----------



## M.J

stinger said:


> Gulp. I'm in.


Sorry, man. It's been closed for a while. Maybe next time :thumbsup:
Anybody else get their haul yet? Don't forget to post it when you do!


----------



## flipgun

I will make the deadline. I had one built but the more I worked on it, the less I liked it and started anew. anic:


----------



## Beanflip

Byudzai said:


> aw MAN I wish I'd gotten in on this! PHOTOS PLEASE!!!!!!





stinger said:


> Gulp. I'm in.


You guys could pair up for your own trade.


----------



## Beanflip

I gotta get busy this weekend on mine.


----------



## stinger

M.J said:


> Gulp. I'm in.


Sorry, man. It's been closed for a while. Maybe next time :thumbsup:
Anybody else get their haul yet? Don't forget to post it when you do! [/quo

Ya, I got that. Need to check dates next time. Thanks


----------



## ghost0311/8541

I got mine from superman but can't post pics they are nice natrels that shoot very good and I like them.


----------



## MagicTorch100

Mine arrived today in super uber quick time from M.J, I will post a pic when the sun comes out again and I can take a decent one. A very cool little bark on natural with a CA finish, fits perfectly in my hand and the couple of test shots at the sofa look promising 

Thanks M.J.


----------



## superman365

Received mine from Ghost and....Wow. Truly remarkable craftsmanship! not only did he sent me a nice holly natty (paper inlays and pinned with honey locust thorns), he also sent me a nice black Mangrove fork fork which he put in boiled linseed oil for a couple days(finished off with snakeskin (i think) handle wrap. he finished it all off with some extra pouches. Ive been shooting them all day and i absolutely love them. Ill try to post some pictures sometime in the future


----------



## Beanflip

Finished today. I'm gonna fight the urge to use sand paper. I didn't think it would be hard to resist but it is.


----------



## Beanflip

Teaser! Hehe


----------



## ghost0311/8541

superman365 said:


> Received mine from Ghost and....Wow. Truly remarkable craftsmanship! not only did he sent me a nice holly natty (paper inlays and pinned with honey locust thorns), he also sent me a nice black Mangrove fork fork which he put in boiled linseed oil for a couple days(finished off with snakeskin (i think) handle wrap. he finished it all off with some extra pouches. Ive been shooting them all day and i absolutely love them. Ill try to post some pictures sometime in the future


Yes the blackmangrove has a rattle snake skin wrap on it.


----------



## Beanflip

superman365 said:


> Received mine from Ghost and....Wow. Truly remarkable craftsmanship! not only did he sent me a nice holly natty (paper inlays and pinned with honey locust thorns), he also sent me a nice black Mangrove fork fork which he put in boiled linseed oil for a couple days(finished off with snakeskin (i think) handle wrap. he finished it all off with some extra pouches. Ive been shooting them all day and i absolutely love them. Ill try to post some pictures sometime in the future





ghost0311/8541 said:


> superman365 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Received mine from Ghost and....Wow. Truly remarkable craftsmanship! not only did he sent me a nice holly natty (paper inlays and pinned with honey locust thorns), he also sent me a nice black Mangrove fork fork which he put in boiled linseed oil for a couple days(finished off with snakeskin (i think) handle wrap. he finished it all off with some extra pouches. Ive been shooting them all day and i absolutely love them. Ill try to post some pictures sometime in the future
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the blackmangrove has a rattle snake skin wrap on it.
Click to expand...

We need pics to confirm this rumor.


----------



## TSM

I got mines! Got a package from Shew97 last Friday and brought it camping over the weekend and poached the crap outa some beer cans. Cyprtess Natty with a lanyard hole.


----------



## M.J

I received a most excellent package from Magic Torch today!
Funny story: MT and I were 2/3 of a three way trade for the last secret Santa. We were supposed to ship to the same guy and he to both of us. We both shipped to him and then he disappeared without reciprocating. It happens :iono: I thought it was poetic justice that we drew each other in this trade 
Like many of the shooters that have already been featured, this one fits all the criteria of the trade except that it's way too nice to even consider tossing  I'm not sure of the wood but it has a fantastic ergo shape, a smooth finish (with lichen growth, which is always cool) and a metal insert in the lanyard hole which is subtle and classy.
He also threw in a quality necklace and bracelet that I would love to know more about!
Thanks, man! Glad this trade turned out better :lol:


----------



## MagicTorch100

M.J said:


> I received a most excellent package from Magic Torch today!
> Funny story: MT and I were 2/3 of a three way trade for the last secret Santa. We were supposed to ship to the same guy and he to both of us. We both shipped to him and then he disappeared without reciprocating. It happens :iono: I thought it was poetic justice that we drew each other in this trade
> Like many of the shooters that have already been featured, this one fits all the criteria of the trade except that it's way too nice to even consider tossing  I'm not sure of the wood but it has a fantastic ergo shape, a smooth finish (with lichen growth, which is always cool) and a metal insert in the lanyard hole which is subtle and classy.
> He also threw in a quality necklace and bracelet that I would love to know more about!
> Thanks, man! Glad this trade turned out better :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMAG0317.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMAG0318.jpg


Hi M.J.

Pleased it arrived safe and sound, not quite as quick as yours though 

The wood is Beech, I cut it ages ago and it's just been waiting for its time. The bracelet and the necklace are just a bit extra. I've started repurposing some of the antler I've got and added some mosaic bits, hope you like em


----------



## Aries666

MagicTorch100 said:


> M.J said:
> 
> 
> 
> I received a most excellent package from Magic Torch today!
> Funny story: MT and I were 2/3 of a three way trade for the last secret Santa. We were supposed to ship to the same guy and he to both of us. We both shipped to him and then he disappeared without reciprocating. It happens :iono: I thought it was poetic justice that we drew each other in this trade
> Like many of the shooters that have already been featured, this one fits all the criteria of the trade except that it's way too nice to even consider tossing  I'm not sure of the wood but it has a fantastic ergo shape, a smooth finish (with lichen growth, which is always cool) and a metal insert in the lanyard hole which is subtle and classy.
> He also threw in a quality necklace and bracelet that I would love to know more about!
> Thanks, man! Glad this trade turned out better :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMAG0317.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMAG0318.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Hi M.J.
> 
> Pleased it arrived safe and sound, not quite as quick as yours though
> 
> The wood is Beech, I cut it ages ago and it's just been waiting for its time. The bracelet and the necklace are just a bit extra. I've started repurposing some of the antler I've got and added some mosaic bits, hope you like em
Click to expand...

I haven't seen this shooter you guys are talking about but it sounds amazing! Anything antler is always cool????


----------



## rockslinger

Hope to get mine off to Rayshot today!


----------



## TSM

Anybody else feel like showing off?


----------



## youcanthide

Just waiting on mine, will be putting plenty of pics up and using it exactly as intended now pheasant seasons here and all of them have been released now lol


----------



## Barky Bow

I am so jealous of you all. I am presently 180 miles from home so I don't know what my PITH is like. I am on a ten day contact so will be home on Friday next week. I will hopefully be able to show off my poacher from Leon when I get back. So far the standards have been very high as I am sure that those of you who have received yours will agree. I have seen some real beautiful pieces of natural art and an overwhelming amount of generosity from a lot of the members. 
I know that everyone involved is grateful to MJ for organising this so from me and I reckon every other PITH sign up I would like to say thanks again MJ. 
I have had a great time doing this and it's not even over for me yet. 
Don't get caught poaching guys as I don't think anyone want to throw their pocket poacher away ha ha ha 
Shoot straight and stay safe 
Clint


----------



## parnell

I received mine from flippinout this week. It is a sweet little oak natty that took a red cactus juice bath. This thing has a nice weight to it, fits the hand great, and shoots awesome. I had fun cutting a can with it.


----------



## Beanflip

Mailed out today!


----------



## flippinout

I got two dandies from Parnell. White thorn acacia and a big chunky raw fork to boot. They shoot and feel great!


----------



## M.J

Those are super-sweet!


----------



## ryguy27

I Sent Mine Out Last Week, I Hope It's Okay. I Sent Out A Package To Chicago at The Same Time And It Arrived 3 Days Ago. I Hope It Didn't Get Lost.


----------



## Oneproudmeximan

Mailing ou on Monday had to make sure everything was in tip top shape


----------



## quarterinmynose

I came home Friday night to find a package from Flipgun! He hooked me up with a couple rockin' nattys. The first is a super spalted Pecan piece covered with all kinds of awesome worm trails. This thing just oozes character and personality. The second is a superbly finished slender fork. These pictures do not do them justice. Both have Flipgun's signature embedded BB in the base, which is a very cool touch. Thank You Flipgun.


----------



## rockslinger

flippinout said:


> I got two dandies from Parnell. White thorn acacia and a big chunky raw fork to boot. They shoot and feel great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByTapatalk1412525720.565779.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByTapatalk1412525750.071250.jpg


Nice ones Parnell!


----------



## flipgun

Thursday I got quarterinmynose's side of the trade. I almost broke a finger ripping into it! Chad had sent me 3 shooters all wrapped up. The first one I unwrapped was the definition of the PITH rules. This is a palm sized bark on natural that he got from leon















It has a very comfortable hold and a set of bands that would knock a '**** out of a tree.

The second shooter is a peeled holly fork sanded down and worked with Johnson's wax. Great character with an even better hold than the first.









Finally, last but never least, he included one of his earlier laminates.















He had also included bandsets for the other 2 and I could not be more pleased. Thanx Chad!


----------



## Grandpa Pete

Just received a package from v.d.s. in Nottingham ,England with a nice little antler SS. I love antlers as you can see from my SS Forum heading photo. I wonder if v.d.s. had to kill one of the King's deer to make the SS? Robin Hood was always in trouble with the Sheriff for poaching in Nottingham forest! LOL.

Grandpa Pete


----------



## Barky Bow

Ladies and gentlemen......... 
I have been "LEON 13'D"
I got home and before I even unpacked I had to open my parcel from Leon 13. I am now the proud owner of a beautifully made pocket poacher. Perfect size bark on (not sure of the wood) catty banded with TBG and a tidy little pouch. Then the rest came out of the package. Pouch for ammo, pouches for catties targets and a 
T shirt 
Thank you so much Fabian you have made me a very happy man. 
Check out the pictures guys this is almost as good as Christmas.


----------



## Barky Bow

And now the T shirt, great fit and great colour. 
This has been a pleasure to be involved in from beginning to end, 
Thank you to all involved and an extra special thank you to Fabian for your generosity.


----------



## M.J

The color on that catty is fantastic!


----------



## Rayshot

I received my PITH about a week (or two) ago. I have been a bit sidetracked. Nonetheless, this is from Rockslinger (Jim). *Pretty!*

I like that he left some of the bark on some places for the visual aspect. Good work Jim.

It is a pecan natural with a coat of tru-oil and a coat of wax.

It's shape is such that I have never shot one like this. I am familiar with shooters with a waist or where the middle finger is used more to secure the shooter at full draw. Nothing wrong with this one. In fact I like that it made me use something out of my familiarity zone. I found for me, holding the shooter high on the forks so my fingers were on the ties, made it the comfy shooter it is designed as.

Thanks Jim!


----------



## MagicTorch100

Both very very nice. Reminds me I owe some pics M.J


----------



## M.J

MagicTorch100 said:


> Both very very nice. Reminds me I owe some pics M.J


Everyone can just visualize a shiny tree branch with some rubberbands on it :rofl:


----------



## quarterinmynose

Heck yes. Some good things going around!


----------



## Aries666

Wow, seeing some crazy good looking shooters. Think my partner will be pleased with his. Sent it out but neither of us have gotten them.


----------



## rockslinger

I drove to the mailbox saturday and was excited to see a key in my box....oh boy a package from Rayshot!

A great little poacher with a beautiful finish banded with latex and one of his supersure superpouches!





























Finally had a chance shoot it today (had a lot of company all weekend) And it fits me perfectly, shoots spot on!

Thanks Ray, Great poacher trade!

Jim/rs


----------



## flipgun

First class!


----------



## kwinpr

Sweet!


----------



## Oneproudmeximan

Been out of town working and the wife never bothered to let me know a package was delivered and what a package 2 poachers a gum rubber band set and two pouches and a whole sheet of latex over the hill after some hard work off to do some poaching peace and godbless p.s love that natural


----------



## DukaThe

Glad you like it, cheers


----------



## newbslingshotter

Beanflip, I have your package and have not been able to send it yet, funds been a little tight lately. Just letting you know I haven't forgotten you!


----------



## Beanflip

I got it today Newb! Thanks! I think it will be an excellent rock chucker. Especially with these monster bands.


----------



## youcanthide

Finally got my hands on prideproducts side of the trade. Absolutely love it, my new favourite shooter.







Already been out and got it blooded

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/38850-pigeon-with-pith-catty/


----------



## M.J

That's outstanding! A perfect natural shape :wub:


----------



## PrideProducts

youcanthide said:


> Finally got my hands on prideproducts side of the trade. Absolutely love it, my new favourite shooter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Already been out and got it blooded
> 
> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/38850-pigeon-with-pith-catty/


I'm glad you like it matey and already got a kill with it wow must be well made  haha only joking, hope you enjoy it, it was great find and it's big brother...







... will miss hanging around with him lol.


----------



## youcanthide

It is very well made aha. Loving its brother lol. Out again later after the pheasant with it


----------



## Grandpa Pete

rockslinger said:


> I drove to the mailbox saturday and was excited to see a key in my box....oh boy a package from Rayshot!
> 
> A great little poacher with a beautiful finish banded with latex and one of his supersure superpouches!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poacher from Rayshot 004.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poacher from Rayshot 003.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poacher from Rayshot 001.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poacher from Rayshot 002.JPG
> 
> Finally had a chance shoot it today (had a lot of company all weekend) And it fits me perfectly, shoots spot on!
> 
> Thanks Ray, Great poacher trade!
> 
> Jim/rs


Beautiful SS, simple, great wood, looks like it would fit in your back pocket like a cell phone on a teen age girl. What kind of wood is it?


----------



## Grandpa Pete

PrideProducts said:


> youcanthide said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got my hands on prideproducts side of the trade. Absolutely love it, my new favourite shooter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Already been out and got it blooded
> 
> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/38850-pigeon-with-pith-catty/
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad you like it matey and already got a kill with it wow must be well made  haha only joking, hope you enjoy it, it was great find and it's big brother...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... will miss hanging around with him lol.
Click to expand...

Beautiful Henry Moore sculpture. Love it


----------



## rockslinger

Grandpa Pete said:


> rockslinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I drove to the mailbox saturday and was excited to see a key in my box....oh boy a package from Rayshot!
> 
> A great little poacher with a beautiful finish banded with latex and one of his supersure superpouches!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poacher from Rayshot 004.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poacher from Rayshot 003.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poacher from Rayshot 001.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poacher from Rayshot 002.JPG
> 
> Finally had a chance shoot it today (had a lot of company all weekend) And it fits me perfectly, shoots spot on!
> 
> Thanks Ray, Great poacher trade!
> 
> Jim/rs
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful SS, simple, great wood, looks like it would fit in your back pocket like a cell phone on a teen age girl. What kind of wood is it?
Click to expand...

Thanks, It's dogwood. I already took a quail with it, great little poacher!


----------



## flipgun

What a really nice natural fork.


----------



## YHY slinger

Keep it up!


----------



## YHY slinger

I received mine from Nelson today. Its a really good,small compact comfortable shooter and it shoots great! I love it! Thank you so much my friend!


----------



## Barky Bow

YHY. You are a lucky man that looks great. I am a big fan of that green looking wood. 
Have fun and keep shooting 
Clint.


----------



## flipgun

Nice design. I really like the forward swell.


----------



## M.J

That's sweet! Looks like a great shooter :target:


----------



## YHY slinger

Barkey Bow said:


> YHY. You are a lucky man that looks great. I am a big fan of that green looking wood.
> Have fun and keep shooting
> Clint.


Yeah, the wood is awesome and it do smells good!


----------



## MakeSlingshots

What happened to the not so nice looking part? lol


----------

